# DSP manager for 4.2?



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Anybody have a DSP Manager that works with 4.2 and actually works with Pandora, etc? The zip I've been using for months no longer works (force closes whenever you touch equalizer).


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

This one came with Fitsnugly's Jellybro 10.1 
https://www.box.com/shared/pb11ayer4681m3l4jsjp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Shiftyshadee said:


> This one came with Fitsnugly's Jellybro 10.1
> https://www.box.com/...yer4681m3l4jsjp
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Is that just the apk? If so, that won't do anything - there's more to it than just the app.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I dont know if this is any help to you or not, but Eclipse 3.0 has DSP built in. seemed to work for me....but i only used it with google music app.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> I dont know if this is any help to you or not, but Eclipse 3.0 has DSP built in. seemed to work for me....but i only used it with google music app.


Yeah it's built into CM but requires libs to actually work. Every time I have tried to just pull the libs from CM in the past it never works. I suppose I will give it another try tonight though.


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

this thread is relevant to my interests...


----------



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

akellar said:


> Yeah it's built into CM but requires libs to actually work. Every time I have tried to just pull the libs from CM in the past it never works. I suppose I will give it another try tonight though.


My girl has the gs3 and I have tried multiple times to get DSP to work on Roms that didn't come with it. Nothing happens. I would greatly appreciate if someone explained to me how to get the libs and make it work. Or link me to a tutorial....


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

sn1p3r6992 said:


> My girl has the gs3 and I have tried multiple times to get DSP to work on Roms that didn't come with it. Nothing happens. I would greatly appreciate if someone explained to me how to get the libs and make it work. Or link me to a tutorial....


Try this, it's worked for me up until 4.2.

http://db.tt/4Z0WYyNY

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

akellar said:


> Try this, it's worked for me up until 4.2.
> 
> http://db.tt/4Z0WYyNY
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thanks! She is on cm10 now so as soon as she wants to switch I'll use that one.


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

is that the ICS DSP manager zip?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

22stars said:


> is that the ICS DSP manager zip?


I have no idea where I got it other than from XDA and it mentions HTC One X in the flash script. I know it worked up until 4.2 though. Now it force closes DSP Manager when you plug in headset.


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

hrm, pretty sure it's the same one i use, when flashed the script shows something about ICS 4.0.4, but it's worked fine all the way up to 4.1.2 for me... subscribed to this thread though, been looking to get one for 4.2 roms - thanks.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Well I pulled dsp from cm and built it from source with aokp, still doesn't work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## intenselyinsane (Nov 22, 2011)

This is the one I use. Install in recovery. Go to sound settings and change eq to DSP manager.

https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Public/DSP-Manager.zip?w=6491150f


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

intenselyinsane said:


> This is the one I use. Install in recovery. Go to sound settings and change eq to DSP manager.
> 
> https://dl-web.dropb....zip?w=6491150f


Link doesn't work. And have you tested this on a 4.2 rom?


----------



## intenselyinsane (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes I'm running 4.2 and it works great for me. Checked the link and its working on my phone. If it does not work for you send me your email and I can email it to you or maybe someone else can link it on here as well.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

it gave me a 403 error


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

intenselyinsane said:


> Yes I'm running 4.2 and it works great for me. Checked the link and its working on my phone. If it does not work for you send me your email and I can email it to you or maybe someone else can link it on here as well.


Create a public link in dropbox. The link you provided does not work.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah he doesn't have the file in his Public folder that's why only he can use the link lol.


----------



## intenselyinsane (Nov 22, 2011)

Actually its in my public folder and I have downloaded it with my phone on this site just by clicking the link but if someone wants to P.m me an email I will send it and others can link it as well. Just because I don't post much does not mean anything...lol


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

antintyty said:


> PM sent.


Thanks, if it works will you please post a real link?


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

See if this link works: http://www.mediafire.com/?d8600dd1c0dbfe5


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

antintyty said:


> See if this link works: http://www.mediafire...d8600dd1c0dbfe5


Thanks. Flashing now.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

akellar said:


> Thanks. Flashing now.


let us know please.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

antintyty said:


> let us know please.


Finally - this works. Now I'm annoyed to know why my source built won't work as it appears to be identical to this but oh well.


----------



## intenselyinsane (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for linking antintyty...sorry about the bad link everyone..


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

intenselyinsane said:


> Thanks for linking antintyty...sorry about the bad link everyone..


No thank you for taking the time to share. My phone doesn't sound like crap anymore


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

all in the love for Android folks...that's what we do here.

You're welcome! and Thank you for sharing so I could share!!


----------



## intenselyinsane (Nov 22, 2011)

Reason I joined this forum. Love modding my phone and get a lot of the stuff that makes this phone awesome from here. Nice to get to return the favor whenever I can


----------



## 24andrewd (Nov 12, 2011)

Do also know why slacker and Pandora does not work with dsp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff (May 13, 2012)

I have a dsp that Pandora works with. http://db.tt/IN1D7jgT


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

24andrewd said:


> Do also know why slacker and Pandora does not work with dsp
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The one linked works fine with Pandora

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

antintyty said:


> all in the love for Android folks...that's what we do here.
> 
> You're welcome! and Thank you for sharing so I could share!!


+1 thanks man!!!

Crack Flashed From Recovery


----------



## Bigwavedave25 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm using the ICS DSP Manager on "Shiny" 4.2.1. OTA, and to get it to change the sound for streaming apps I need to have DSP open and running in the background. Once I swipe it away from my recents list the sound goes back to stock-ish blaa. Reopening the app brings back the goodness.

Does the one posted above work regardless of if running in the backround? Thanks!


----------



## intenselyinsane (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes it works even if you swap out DSP manager or the music app in recents. I use Sony walkman app with Evolution 3.0 ROM and it works no problem.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for this thread. I just finally got around to flashing a 4.2.1 ROM and I missed not having DSP manager on my phone.

Please forgive the noobness of this question, but would the same file I used for my GNex also work for my Nexus 10? I do a lot of music listening/streaming with it (more than my phone nowadays) and I'd really like to be able to adjust the sound quality. Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Rodeojones said:


> Thanks for this thread. I just finally got around to flashing a 4.2.1 ROM and I missed not having DSP manager on my phone.
> 
> Please forgive the noobness of this question, but would the same file I used for my GNex also work for my Nexus 10? I do a lot of music listening/streaming with it (more than my phone nowadays) and I'd really like to be able to adjust the sound quality. Thanks in advance for any responses.


Best bet, try it and see.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

akellar said:


> Best bet, try it and see.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That's what I figured. Just thought I'd see if anyone else had beat me to it. Guess this is why we make backups.

EDIT: No luck. Flashed the file, but once my N10 reboots DSP isn't there. Oh well, at least I've got it on my GNex.


----------



## goatman101 (Sep 28, 2012)

WorldPeaceAndStuff said:


> I have a dsp that Pandora works with. http://db.tt/IN1D7jgT


I tried this one and the one posted elsewhere in this thread but no luck with Pandora. It does work with Google Music though. I am on Slimbean 4.2.2 on Galaxy S3.


----------

